# jd 6330 fuel filter problem



## ralph2 (Jan 23, 2013)

hopeing to find someone with an idea of how to wire around the electrical system on the front fuel filter on the jd 6330. im spending way too much time trying to keep this tractor running because of this stupid probe at the bottom of the front filter. i have tried unpluging it and putting a jumper wire in it, still get the light flashing and the beeper making racket. have tried unpluging it and not using a jumper wire, same thing. dealership keeps telling me there is is trash in the fuel. have drained the tanks and added an extra filter to the fuel trailer, no help. this is a problem that happens every 2 or 3 days. im convinced it is not trash or moisture in the fuel. hope someone has some help for me. also hav ac problems with this same tractor. it is only 3 yrs old with just under 2000 hours. jd really blew it with this tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ralph2 said:


> hopeing to find someone with an idea of how to wire around the electrical system on the front fuel filter on the jd 6330. im spending way too much time trying to keep this tractor running because of this stupid probe at the bottom of the front filter. i have tried unpluging it and putting a jumper wire in it, still get the light flashing and the beeper making racket. have tried unpluging it and not using a jumper wire, same thing. dealership keeps telling me there is is trash in the fuel. have drained the tanks and added an extra filter to the fuel trailer, no help. this is a problem that happens every 2 or 3 days. im convinced it is not trash or moisture in the fuel. hope someone has some help for me. also hav ac problems with this same tractor. it is only 3 yrs old with just under 2000 hours. jd really blew it with this tractor.


Have you tried green tractor talk, quite a few mechanics on there that have probably seen that problem. Alot of those ecm read resistance in the circuit so neither of those approaches would work in those cases. Sorry to hear of the problems with the 6330, came a gnats hair from getting one a few years ago, kept the 6420......


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I guessing that you have removed the probe and cleaned it up and checked it out?

Assuming you have, it sounds more like a connector or cable problem than probe.

Since you said that the indicator keeps going off when you disconnected the cable and tried both a jumper and no jumper, I would be suspicious of the cable and connector. If it is a resistance sensing circuit, no jumper would probably been OK.

Some circuits are voltage range sensing, e.g., high voltage and low voltage, They use the high voltage to check that sensor is working, lower voltage to determine the problem.

Whatever you do, it's usually a better idea to fix the problem than to work around it. If you bypass the probe, chances are someday you'll actually get trash in your fuel and could end up ruining the engine. Your choice: $100 probe fix or $5,000 engine?

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## ralph2 (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks for the tip of "green tractor talk" ill try it. i dont know if i can fix this problem, jd has had it in the shop 2 times and came to the field once. they cant fix it. trash in the fuel is all they can say. i have 4 other tractors using from the same fuel supply and no problems with them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Might just have to change the sensor if none of your other tractors are having difficulties.


----------



## ralph2 (Jan 23, 2013)

already done that, no help. also have cleaned it many times.


----------



## rgllubke (Jan 14, 2021)

Had problems with water in fuel message. Below is how my last 2 weeks have gone.

Started.

Sumped fuel tank.

Put new fillers on.

Created a leak on primary filter that would not quit no matter how many different filters.

Next step.

Put complete Primary filter housing with new bowl and sensor. This fixed leak and no more water in fuel messages.

Next step:

Tractor would not run correctly like getting air in fuel.

Replaced all fuel lines.

Still did not fix problem.

Replaced fuel pump and plastic connectors on each end of pump.

Tractor would run fine until put under load.

Got the red stop sign, computer beeping to stop tractor.

Called Deere started getting derate codes.

Guess what water in fuel code. Not a chance all new now way.

Finally got a different derate code that had to do with the rail pressure sensor. This sensor is located between the injector pump and starter.

All that was wrong was the sensor wires were touching the block and shorting out. Insulation on wires were fine just moved them so they would not touch. I put duck tape behind on block so they would not touch.

Tractor has been running ever since and starts better than it ever has even when new. Tractor has 1713 hours.

Worse 2 weeks I have ever had with a John Deere tractor wish I would have kept 4020 and 4320 but needed cab due to heat stroke.

Hope this helps. My emall is [email protected]


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rgllubke said:


> Had problems with water in fuel message. Below is how my last 2 weeks have gone.
> 
> Started.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information.......rgllubke
And...Welcome to Haytalk!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really good info rgllubke.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

rgllubke

Welcome to HT.

One must love to hate this new electronic technology on farm tractors. I'm glad I no longer serve as a JD dealer service manager

Jim


----------

